# What limbs fit a Samick Sage riser?



## Jwenner (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi there! I recently bought myself a samick sage recurve bow, and I got my younger brother into archery pretty fast after he got to try it out. 

My question is now, What limbs will fit my Sage riser? My current setup is too heavy for him to shoot while still having fun. I thought I let him use my riser with some lighter limbs until he gets his own bow.

regards Johan.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I know folks have used the Sage limbs on the Polaris riser, I would think the Polaris limbs would work on the Sage riser. From my understanding the 62 or 66 inch Polaris limbs/riser will interchange but no the shorter Polaris limbs/riser.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Samick sage limbs.


----------



## mtb29 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used PSE Razorback limbs on my Sage riser.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> Samick sage limbs.


All I would use, they go low enough in weight, good price.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

Samick Polaris limbs fit sage risers. they go as low as 25#. Call Lancaster Archery. They'll get you sorted out.


----------

